# Hamster safe materials



## abbylouuise123 (7 mo ago)

I am wanting to build my hamster a custom maze type system and home to go under her sawdust for her to have a safe feel hideout. Previously I've done this with hay house and tunnels but wanting something more permanent ish.....what sheet materials would be safe to use? I was thinking plywood originally? But Google is unclear on its safety (some say yes others say no) ((I live in the UK if that helps))


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Have you looked online for multi-chamber hides? There's quite a few on Etsy. I believe SomethingAnimal (formerly erinsanimals) on YouTube have many DIY videos so maybe check there?

I also want to add that sawdust is not safe. In fact, pine wood shavings isn't safe either. So I'd highly suggest changing this as it will affect your hamsters health. 

Pine, cedar and other soft woods contain phenols. Phenols is acidic in nature and an irritant. It can affect the skin, eyes and respiratory system. There's papers noting liver damage in the likes of rabbits. Wood dust is also a known carcinogenic. Not only will this affect your hamsters health but it will also affect *your* health.


----------



## abbylouuise123 (7 mo ago)

Engel98 said:


> Have you looked online for multi-chamber hides? There's quite a few on Etsy. I believe SomethingAnimal (formerly erinsanimals) on YouTube have many DIY videos so maybe check there?
> 
> I also want to add that sawdust is not safe. In fact, pine wood shavings isn't safe either. So I'd highly suggest changing this as it will affect your hamsters health.
> 
> Pine, cedar and other soft woods contain phenols. Phenols is acidic in nature and an irritant. It can affect the skin, eyes and respiratory system. There's papers noting liver damage in the likes of rabbits. Wood dust is also a known carcinogenic. Not only will this affect your hamsters health but it will also affect *your* health.


I use aspen wood shavings mixed with Timothy hay I think it's called and then kaytee clean and cosy as my hammie love to dig and I found this worked best for her, what should I be using instead as haven't owned a hamster since I was a child and Google seems to be a bit all over with what's okay and what's not. And yeah seen some of the multichamvers and did like the look of the rosewood one I think it was (on my amazon wishlist) but looking at having a custom tank made for her instead as she's bit bigger than when I first got her amd the cage pets at home recommended I feel is too small for her now so think I'm going to ask for a maze to be added to that or just something she can venture and explore and keep her mind active as she's a very intelligent lil fluff ball. She's got a variety of climbing, digging, chewing, running and playing toys and I mix it up with what's in her cage and playpen regularly as well as buying her new ones every payday but I just think something to mentally stimulate her might help her live a long happy hamster life if that makes sense


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I have degus and I use Fitch First, its paper based so its safe.

This may be out of left field, but have you thought about plastic plumbing pipes to create a maze? They come in different diameters so I'm sure you can find the right size, you can also get the corners pieces.

Just an idea.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

abbylouuise123 said:


> I use aspen wood shavings mixed with Timothy hay I think it's called and then kaytee clean and cosy as my hammie love to dig and I found this worked best for her, what should I be using instead as haven't owned a hamster since I was a child and Google seems to be a bit all over with what's okay and what's not. And yeah seen some of the multichamvers and did like the look of the rosewood one I think it was (on my amazon wishlist) but looking at having a custom tank made for her instead as she's bit bigger than when I first got her amd the cage pets at home recommended I feel is too small for her now so think I'm going to ask for a maze to be added to that or just something she can venture and explore and keep her mind active as she's a very intelligent lil fluff ball. She's got a variety of climbing, digging, chewing, running and playing toys and I mix it up with what's in her cage and playpen regularly as well as buying her new ones every payday but I just think something to mentally stimulate her might help her live a long happy hamster life if that makes sense


hi. Aspen wood shavings are fine.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aspen is fine. Normally when people say saw dust, that is what they mean or pine shavings. 

The maze won't add floor space, just enrichment. If you have a female Syrian I'd strongly recommend getting or making an enclosure that's at least 120cm x 60cm. They really like the big cages. If you have a dwarf, they may be happy in a 100x50cm.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Deguslave said:


> I have degus and I use Fitch First, its paper based so its safe.
> 
> This may be out of left field, but have you thought about plastic plumbing pipes to create a maze? They come in different diameters so I'm sure you can find the right size, you can also get the corners pieces.
> 
> Just an idea.


Problem I can forsee with this is the hamster making a nest in the pipes and using a portion of it as a toilet. The ammonia will soon build up and the odour will get into the plastic as there's a lack of ventilation and it will be difficult to remove said odour.


----------

